# Some thoughts and ideas that we've used to get our t-shirts noticed online



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Our t-shirt brand has been around for more than a year now which means we are relatively young, but not so young that we haven't made mistakes and learned from them. We're growing more and more every day and starting to understand the ins and outs of running a start-up t-shirt company. It's been no easy feat by any means - we both hold down demanding full time jobs and just taking care of the day-to-day stuff takes up a lot of our nights.

I spend a lot of time here on T-Shirt Forums reading, asking questions and taking in as much knowledge as I possibly can about the t-shirt business, or really any indie start-up for that matter. After a year I think that I can finally give something back to all the folks who have helped me out along the way.

We're starting a new weekly series about some small business lessons we have either learned along the way. This week I'm going to share with you what I've learned about media relations.

A lot of "experts" will tell you to define your "target audiences" and then go after them. But how do you narrow down these segments for such a general consumer product like a t-shirt? Nearly every person all around the world wears t-shirts - so how do we determine who will like *our shirts*? If someone doesn't like a particular design does that mean they won't like something just a little bit different? I don't think so.

Our main target audience (I'll never be a fan of the that term) is made up people who like t-shirts, pandas and generally the same things we like (music, travel, cities, etc.). But that's just one audience. Our Chicago-inspired shirts are geared towards people who live in the city or have lived in the city at some point. We try to get our food shirts in front of foodies and our bike shirts in front of bikers. Each of these audience groups read different publications, communicate in different ways.

Let's take our Chicago audience, for example. Kate and I read websites like DailyCandy, Thrillist, Gapers Block and Chicagoist. By creating relationships with the people behind these sites, we are able to connect with their readers (Chicagoans) and let them know about our shirts, for free. My advice to other business owners: Get your name out there. Just the smallest exposure through a blog, newspaper or email will bring attention to your brand. This can lead to more exposure from other media outlets, too.

For example, when DailyCandy featured Scared Panda in its Weekend Guide, a producer from ABC Chicago's 190 North contacted us about filming a segment for the show. Bob's your uncle and we just filmed a segment with them that airs January 30th.

Once you build a list of target media outlets, spend a few weeks reading their posts/articles to familiarize yourself with their content. While you're at it, leave a few comments here and there when you have something to say related to the post so that the editor begins to get to know you. Then, when you send the editor an email to introduce yourself and your company in a few weeks he or she will already be familiar with you. Make sure your email is sincere and has a connection to their site, otherwise they won't care and your email will be deleted right away.

One last word of advice: Don't spam websites or blogs with comments promoting your product, I've tried it and it only pisses people off. Instead write comments that pertain to the post or article with a link back to your site in your profile.

Take a look at our Talking Pandas page on our website. We've listed all the publications and blogs that have written about us. Feel free to use this as jumping off point and motivation for you.

Hope this helps some of you get your names out there.

- Clint


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

All very good suggestions! I'd also like to add that slow and steady wins the race. Don't expect your clothing line to explode overnight.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, I couldn't agree more. It takes a while to build a solid base and to attract customers. It's easy to be discouraged when you do not suddenly sell out of product.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Good suggestions. It took a month to get my first sale after we launched but as stated Rome wasn't built in one day.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

That first sale feels pretty good, doesnt it?


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks SP! Great post. Especially about spamming. We're all excited to get out brands out there, but it's not a drive-by. Get involved with people and they in turn will get involved with you.

Checked out your site. Love the Panda!

Michelle


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice Panda. I live in a large market too (Minneapolis) and will try to tap into similar media outlets. 

peightal - I am where you were. I got my first online sale. The next step is to get it from a stranger!


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Michelle! I'm gald that I could help and happy you like the panda. I like your site too, really easy to navigate and you have a lot of content.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Scott, very cool. I grew up in Minneapolis and lived in Uptown for 5 years. Check out Secrets of the City — Minneapolis + St. Paul if you havn't already. It's a Minneapolis blog where you could reach a lot of people in the area.


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, and have you thought about getting a booth at the Uptown Art Fair or another street festival? These can be great for selling shirts and getting some product in front of people.


----------



## scottsmrekar (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I have. The one problem that I face is that many of the shirts are fairly offensive. I suppose I could leave those out and people would just check them on the website. Stillwater has this thing on Tuesdays in the summer where local businesses set up booths and and pedal product right by the river. I am going to check into that - They have a concert too. I am going to have to hit the local circuit pretty soon. Thanks for the reminder of the Uptown Art Fair.


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Hi Clint, 

Thanks for sharing. Though our lines are quite different I have done some similar things when it comes to promoting. It kind of went like this (phases)

1) PPC
2) SEO
3) PR (getting on blogs and news media sites)

We are doing good but boy it is a TON of work. The good thing about all this is it is so dang much fun building your own little company.

So, Daily Candy is one we have tried with no luck to date. Would you be willing to give me a few tips? I think we are worthy of a mention there and that its just a matter of connecting with the right editor. If you wanted to pass our info along to your contact even better. I would be happy to send one of our tees as a gift to any family member or friend of yours in the USA. 

Thanks again for the insights etc.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice Read! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Something else. Was just reading Rand's blog this morning and noticed this post: Recommendations for Blog Commenting as a Marketing Strategy | SEOmoz 

Very a propos... 

Oh, and for the SEO inclined check out their new on page SEO tool.... it is excellent.


----------



## HumanClothing (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome advice! Thank you for sharing it with us all. 

Human Clothing Company — Human Clothing Company® Store


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Hey, human, get your profile setup like mine then you wont look like you are link dropping 

It is pretty easy to do and you can setup anchor text for a few links which is nice (thanks Rodney).


----------



## tokso (Jan 26, 2011)

good suggestions


----------



## kioas (Mar 16, 2009)

sacred panda, 

Have you guys been able to keep up the marketing and exposure?


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, we are actually about to launch our Facebook contest in the next week which has been significant in our online marketing. I'm in the process of writing a post about that right now and will let you know when it's up.


----------



## aggieeight (May 20, 2009)

Very Nice thanks for the info.


----------

